# Frigidaire Ice Maker



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

We were having problems with the fill tube freezing up on the ice maker of our Frigidaire side by side. I read about one solution were you take a hair dryer and unfreeze the ice in the tube. However, this took quite a while and I had to stand with the door open to the freezer section. 

After further investigation, I found that I could just pull the fill tube from the back of the freezer. I replaced the fill tube with a piece of PVC, a grip ell and an adapter from the ell to the plastic fill line. Now when the thing freezes up, all I have to do it slide the freezer out, pull the fill tube out of the grip connection and run it under some hot water. Works much better.

I'm sure you guys don't run into this problem but it was a pain for me. Just thought I would pass this idea on.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is it freezing up is the question?


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Jimmy K EXPERT September 11, 2010 

"Two things can cause the icemaker fill tube to ice up. The fill tube accumulates a coating of oil from the air in the freezer and from the refrigerator circulating over it. The oil causes a drop or two of water to remain in the fill tube and turn to ice. This begins the ice dam that stops the fill tube up. You can try removing the fill tube and washing it with hand washing detergent and water to remove the oil. 
To remove the fill tube you will need to remove the icemaker. Turn the refrigerator off and remove the ice bin. Remove the 2 screws holding the icemaker to the rear of the freezer and remove the icemaker. The fill tube will pull into the freezer for removal. 
The water valve can also cause the fill tube to freeze up if it lets a few drops of water leak through and freeze in the fill tube. If cleaning the fill tube doesn't stop the fill tube from freezing you should replace the water valve on the rear of the cabinet. There is no heater available for the fill tube and it should not be necessary."


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

eHow
Home Maintenance & Repair
Refrigerators & Freezers
Ice Makers
My Frigidaire Ice Maker Tube Keeps Freezing Up
*My Frigidaire Ice Maker Tube Keeps Freezing Up*

X
Elton Dunn 
This article was created by a professional writer and edited by experienced copy editors, both qualified members of the Demand Media Studios community. All articles go through an editorial process that includes subject matter guidelines, plagiarism review, fact-checking, and other steps in an effort to provide reliable information. 


By Elton Dunn, eHow Contributor 



Print this article


A frozen fill tube halts ice-making production. 

Frigidaire icemaker tubes normally freeze up now and then. When this starts happening several times a week, it's an indication of a problem. Frozen fill tubes have several underlying causes. Troubleshoot to determine the cause, and then call Frigidaire to find a local parts distributor so you can repair the icemaker. Does this Spark an idea? 
*Other People Are Reading*


 How to Troubleshoot Frigidaire Refrigerator Icemakers 
 How to Troubleshoot a Frigidaire Icemaker 
 


*Quick Fix*

Thaw the fill tube yourself. First, open the freezer and find the fill tube. It's located inside the icemaker at the back freezer wall. You might be able to see ice with a flashlight. Pull out the ice bin and any freezer contents in the way. Plug in a blow dryer and blow-dry the fill tube on low. The tube thaws in a couple of minutes.


*Causes*

Water pressure to the fill tube is too low or the water line is clogged with debris can cause a fill tube to repeatedly freeze. If the saddle valve connecting the fill tube to the water supply isn't the right model or is clogged, the poor fit leads to a frozen fill tube. All refrigerators have a recommended water pressure range. Frigidaire recommends never letting water pressure fall below 20 psi.



http://www.ehow.com/info_12207163_frigidaire-ice-maker-tube-keeps-freezing-up.html


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the articles. The fill tube in our ice maker freezes up every few months. I have replaced the saddle valve. 

I guess my point for posting this was:

In reference to your first post, it isn't necessary to remove the ice maker completely. On our machine, the fill tube will pull out of the back of the box. I re-piped it so I could remove the fill tube from the assembly and clean it out with hot water which would remove the ice and any oil build up in the tube.

Regarding the second post, again, my point was to suggest a method other than using a blow dryer.


----------

